# manda collons!



## khaya

Hola

Encontre la frase en la viñeta de hoy de Ramón en elpais dot com. Creo que representa un comentario sobre la prohibicion de los toros en Cataluña: una arena llena que grita "Queremos libertad!!!" y un toro al centro pensando "manda collons!". Me temo que no queda muy claro, pero..

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Bueno, hay varias cosas a tener en cuenta. La primera es que en esa expresión hay una palabra en catalán: _collons _('cojones'). 
En segundo lugar, en este hilo puedes ver una discusión acerca de la expresión: manda cojones o manda huevos. 

Y por último queda explicar el sentido del chiste: la plaza pide libertad para poder seguir realizando corridas de toros, lo cual al toro no parece hacerle muy feliz. ("Manda _collons_": "qué desfachatez, lo que hay que aguantar", más o menos). 
[Por supuesto, la palabra está en catalán por la reciente decisión del Parlamento de Cataluña de prohibir las corridas de toros].


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

khaya said:


> Hola
> Encontre la frase en la viñeta de hoy de Ramón en elpais dot com. Creo que representa un comentario sobre la prohibicion de los toros en Cataluña: una arena llena que grita "Queremos libertad!!!" y un toro al centro pensando "manda collons!". Me temo que no queda muy claro, pero..
> Gracias de antemano



Es una mezcla de castellano y catalán. 
La palabra catalana "collons" significa "cojones".
"¡Manda cojones!" es una expresión típica castellana que denota sorpresa o enfado, que no existe en catalán.
Por tanto, el "¡Manda collons!" es una forma chusca y bilingüe de referirse a esta prohibición de los toros en Cataluña que tanta polvoreda está armando. Para mí, la viñeta representa el desconcierto del toro, pensando algo así como: "Entonces..., ¿que hago yo aquí?".

Saludos,


----------



## khaya

Muchissimas gracias, Namarne, El Caballero Audaz..


----------



## Calambur

> ("Manda _collons_": "qué desfachatez, lo que hay que aguantar", más o menos).


Me gustó la expresión -aunque sea "una forma chusca y bilingüe "- y la voy a adoptar, lo mismo que "Manda _carallo_" (¿es así, *Xiao*?).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Querida amiga:
*Manda collóns!* también se dice en gallego tal como en catalán, aunque lo más usual es *manda carallo!* Al fin y al cabo todo queda en la misma zona somática. Y significa eso: _lo que hay que aguantar, lo que hay que ver_, y otros sentimientos no muy definibles, incluso positivos. En español he oído_* ¡manda hostias!*_


----------



## Calambur

¡Muchas gracias! Tomo nota.


----------



## Namarne

Per cert, i ja que el fil ha estat mogut al fòrum de català, jo diria que "_manda _collons!" en realitat no es diu gaire per aquí, més aviat ho fa servir l'autor de l'acudit per tal de barrejar una paraula catalana en una expressió molt castellana (per allò de la prohibició de les curses, etc.). 
En català es fa servir molt més, em sembla a mi: _quins collons! _


----------



## avellanainphilly

Namarne said:


> Per cert, i ja que el fil ha estat mogut al fòrum de català, jo diria que "_manda _collons!" en realitat no es diu gaire per aquí, més aviat ho fa servir l'autor de l'acudit per tal de barrejar una paraula catalana en una expressió molt castellana (per allò de la prohibició de les curses, etc.).
> En català es fa servir molt més, em sembla a mi: _quins collons! _


 Completament d'acord. En català no es fa servir i en el castellà de Catalunya diria que més aviat poc. Com a mínim, quan en Trillo es va deixar el micro obert, a mi em van haver d'explicar què volia dir!


----------



## ampurdan

Gens ni mica, diria jo. En toc cas seria "Mana collons!" i això no ho he sentit mai.

Totalment d'acord: "quins collons!".


----------



## Lurrezko

O també *Quins pebrots!*, una expressió catalaníssima


----------



## Cento

A València, almenys a persones majors, jo he sentit moltes vegades *"Té collons la cosa!"* quan una situació o esdeveniment genera enuig, sorpresa, destorb o és difícil de solucionar.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Cento said:


> A València, almenys a persones majors, jo he sentit moltes vegades *"Té collons la cosa!"* quan una situació o esdeveniment genera enuig, sorpresa, destorb o és difícil de solucionar.



Doncs jo, a Girona, el que he sentit de vegades com a exclamació admirativa és "*Quins collons que té la vaca!*". Podem veure les alternatives que hi ha en català al "¡Manda cojones!" 

Salut, companys!
És la primera vegada que trepitjo aquest fòrum, on he vingut a parar de rebot des del de "Sólo español", per trasllat d'aquest fil. Espero venir-hi sovint.


----------

